# HPS yields more males during veg growth???



## fatkronsak (Apr 28, 2006)

i was too cheap to buy a MH so i used a HPS during vegetative growth and out of 5 white widows 3 were males.  the only other thing i did was spray them with a foliar feed called bill's perfect fertilizer, which may also be another factor.  has anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 28, 2006)

fatkronsak said:
			
		

> i was too cheap to buy a MH so i used a HPS during vegetative growth and out of 5 white widows 3 were males. the only other thing i did was spray them with a foliar feed called bill's perfect fertilizer, which may also be another factor. has anyone had a similar experience?


*Whats up fatkronsak. IMO unless you have feminized seeds there are no guarantees. For example: lets say i geminated 10 seeds. Out of those 10 seeds 3 can be female, or 8 can be female. I think it's a 60% to 40% female to male ratio when growing from seed. *


----------



## truthxpride (Apr 28, 2006)

Brothers Grunt: the feminized seeds aren't even 100% guaranteed i heard. If that's true, then the overall answer to fat's question is no guarantee.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 28, 2006)

Here is a great read dealing with just this. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1974

IMHO:
I beleive this article. It makes sense. Spectrum of light at certain times of the plants growth cycle has an impact on the ratios. I have experienced it. I have always had a higher ratio when using a light with a high CRI. MH or Florous. my best ratio  has been a mix of cool whites and soft whites florous at about 4,000 lumens /sq. during veg. that is what I have seen with my own eyes. I am sure others have had a mix of ratios using this, but this is what I have seen.

Fem'd seeds is still up for debate by many. I will not comment on those as I have not nor ever will buy a fem'd seed.


----------



## massproducer (Apr 29, 2006)

I agree with mutt, That the spectrum of light will affect the male to female ratios but what I think plays the largest role in this process is the growers enviromental conditions.  

what I mean by this is: all cannabis plants have an ideal enviroment that they can thrive in.  The farther away from these conditions that we get the more males that will pop up.  This is because a male plant can take more stress then a female.  A male plant can produce QUALITY pollen even if it is very stressed.  So in its early life if the plant feels that it does not have a good chance at becoming a female and producing seeds it will become male so that it can contribute to the community, by passing on its genes and pollinating a female.

In nature a seed geminates and pops under the spring sun, which is what MH simulates.  It is also cool, not hot, and there is usually a spring breeze.  

With all this said, I usually grow my seedlings under cool white flouros for the first 2-3 weeks and then move them under my HPS,  With a nice sized fan blowing on them.   I only own flouros and 2 - 1000 watt hps's and I always get a very nice ratios.

Although I have done a lot of research, I in no way am trying to pass this info off as facts, these are more just my methodologies and observations.  but for me if I control the enviroment then I get more females.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 29, 2006)

Well said MassProducer.


On a further note. Sativas and indicas are two different beasts in IMHO. I think R/H and temp of the area factor in quite a bit if species and strains are thought out for environment conditions. As well as the lighting.

this is turning out to be a great thread.

Now my take on fem'd seeds is they were intentially hermied. by either regeneration or using Gibberlic Acid. either way, I get enough ratio outa standard seeds that paying for Fem'd does not warrant it. IMO


----------

